#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Mahinda Quanto! The compact SUV from Mahindra!

## Abhinav2

*

Pros!

7-seater at the price of a sedan
Good off roading capabilities 
Spacious 
Quite efficient 1.5L Diesel engine
Huge booth space(690L)

Cons!

Weird looks
Cramped 3rd row
Bumpy ride qualityg
Lack of finish
Mahindra's after sales isn't great*





  Similar Threads: Mahindra and Mahindra placement papers 2011 Mahindra and Mahindra placement papers 2010 Tech Mahindra Placements Experiences-Tech Mahindra written Test & Interview Tech-Mahindra Placement Trends | Tech-Mahindra Inside News and Statistics

----------


## KrazyKanika

*I don't like the looks of the car that much! I don't much about the specs, but if i compare it to the Duster, the Duster seems so much better to me!*

----------


## Rahul.sharma2267

*I think the car offers great value for money and i i don't think that Mahindra has pitched it against the Duster, because, the price of the 'Quanto's" top variant is similar to that of the Duster's diesel base-variant! So, for the price it comes at, i think it's a great product!* **

----------

